# XCode 3.0 et Java



## Aurélien-A (17 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer gentiment, ou tout simplement me faire pointer vers la bonne manpage/tutorial/doc apple/.... pour se servir d'XCode 3.0 pour faire du Java ?

J'explique, depuis que *par défaut* les projets sont gérés par *ant* (dans mon cas le projet Java tool) ça m'a l'air très bien organisé, mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas à mettre mes fichiers source dans le dossier _src_. Drag & Drop, clic-droit "Add file...", ou encore forcer dans le Finder et ajouter au projet après.

Bref, tout ceci est assez pénible car j'ai l'impression de perdre mon temps, alors que sous 2.x Tiger c'était très facile de créer un projet pur Java sous XCode (donc sans ant).

J'ai aussi installé XCode 2.5 en parallèle à XCode 3.0 mais visiblement ce dernier a adopté la même structure de projet par défaut...

Merci d'avance de votre aide.
PS: Je ne considère pas "Passe à Eclipse" comme une réponse constructive


----------



## ntx (17 Décembre 2007)

Aurélien-A a dit:


> PS: Je ne considère pas "Passe à Eclipse" comme une réponse constructive


Passe par NetBeans  Note tout de même qu'Eclipse, NetBeans ou encore mieux IntelliJ sont bien plus agréables à utiliser que Xcode pour faire du Java  
Sinon pour ta question je passe, je n'ai pas Xcode3 :rateau:


----------



## Aurélien-A (18 Décembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Passe par NetBeans  Note tout de même qu'Eclipse, NetBeans ou encore mieux IntelliJ sont bien plus agréables à utiliser que Xcode pour faire du Java
> Sinon pour ta question je passe, je n'ai pas Xcode3 :rateau:



Héhéééééé j'en étais sûr.

Sinon j'ai trouvé la solution: il faut ajouter les fichiers source manuellement dans le dossier "src" (avec le Finder). C'est un gros pas en arrière en terme d'ergonomie et c'est assez désagréable.

Quant à la question d'utiliser NetBeans, Eclipse ou autre, j'utilise Xcode pour plusieurs langages et types de projets différents, et même si je connais bien Eclipse, je trouve plus agréable à mon niveau (sans obligation pro) de travailler avec le même IDE. Xcode est polyvalent autant en profiter.

Aurélien


----------



## ntx (18 Décembre 2007)

Mais Xcode est très pauvre au niveau de l'éditeur : pas de refactoring, pas d'historique des modifications, ainsi qu'au niveau IDE : facilité d'intégration des outils comme Ant, Maven, JUnit.
Bref, sur beaucoup de points, Xcode est un peu "préhistorique" :rateau:


----------

